# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سوال در مورد کنکور و پشت کنکور موندن

## Mmd_

سلام دوستان
وقت همگی بخیر
اگر شخصی بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه برا کنکور سوم، چه رتبه ای لازم داره واسه قبول شدن توی پیام نور؟(تا بتونه معافیت بگیره و سربازی نره)
مثلا با رتبه 40000 منطقه 3 (رشته تجربی) میشه رفت پیام نور ثبت نام کرد؟ یا حتما نیاز به رتبه خیلی خوبی داره؟ کسی رو میشناسید با رتبه بد رفته باشه؟ 
یا مثلا پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی، با معدل کتبی 12/5 میشه پیام نور قبول شد؟ برای اینکه سربازی نره
یا حتما نیاز به معدل عالی داره؟ کسی رو میشناسید که با معدل کتبی پایین رفته باشه پیام نور؟
خواهش میکنم اگر میدونید کمک کنید

----------


## GrandArcanist

خداوند در هنگام خلقت جهان دانشگاه ازاد را هم برای پشت کنکوری ها افرید

----------


## LEA

> سلام دوستان
> وقت همگی بخیر
> اگر شخصی بخواد پشت کنکور بمونه برا کنکور سوم، چه رتبه ای لازم داره واسه قبول شدن توی پیام نور؟(تا بتونه معافیت بگیره و سربازی نره)
> مثلا با رتبه 40000 منطقه 3 (رشته تجربی) میشه رفت پیام نور ثبت نام کرد؟ یا حتما نیاز به رتبه خیلی خوبی داره؟ کسی رو میشناسید با رتبه بد رفته باشه؟ 
> یا مثلا پذیرش بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی، با معدل کتبی 12/5 میشه پیام نور قبول شد؟ برای اینکه سربازی نره
> یا حتما نیاز به معدل عالی داره؟ کسی رو میشناسید که با معدل کتبی پایین رفته باشه پیام نور؟
> خواهش میکنم اگر میدونید کمک کنید


سلام
بله من کسانی رو میشناسم که رتبه اشون شبیه شما بود
البته منطقه ی 1
پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی بله امکان ثبت نام رو دارن
ولی برای اطلاع بیشتر با دانشگاه موردنظرتون تماس بگیرید 
شمار اشون توی سایتشون قرار میدن
رشته و دانشگاهتونو انتخاب کنید و تماس بگیرین تا راهنماییتون کنن

----------


## LEA

> خداوند در هنگام خلقت جهان دانشگاه ازاد را هم برای پشت کنکوری ها افرید



تو ازاد در نهایت افسرده میشی
چون فضاش جوریه که حسرت زده میشی که ای کاش سراسری بودم
چون حقت این نیست

----------


## GrandArcanist

> تو ازاد در نهایت افسرده میشی
> چون فضاش جوریه که حسرت زده میشی که ای کاش سراسری بودم
> چون حقت این نیست


من دانشگاه رو کتابخونه فرض میکنم روزایی که چندتا کلاس دارم بینش میرم کتابخونش بقیشم خونه میخونم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## GrandArcanist

> تو ازاد در نهایت افسرده میشی
> چون فضاش جوریه که حسرت زده میشی که ای کاش سراسری بودم
> چون حقت این نیست


افسرده شدنش شباش میشم میگم چرا اینقدر کندم و....
وسواسم دارم رو مطالعه تا یه مطلب رو از ۴_۵بار مرور نکنم اروم نمیشم

----------


## LEA

> من دانشگاه رو کتابخونه فرض میکنم روزایی که چندتا کلاس دارم بینش میرم کتابخونش بقیشم خونه میخونم



این حجم از خستگی رو چطور تحمل میکنین :Yahoo (17): خب مزاح بود :Yahoo (105): 
خب البته روحیه ها متفاوته
شما در زمینه ای دیگه بیشتر از همه میدرخشید ولی ممکنه جاهای دیگه معمولی باشین

----------


## GrandArcanist

> این حجم از خستگی رو چطور تحمل میکنینخب مزاح بود
> خب البته روحیه ها متفاوته
> شما در زمینه ای دیگه بیشتر از همه میدرخشید ولی ممکنه جاهای دیگه معمولی باشین


به. خودم گفتم یا میمیری قبول میشی یا هیچی نمیشی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## LEA

> افسرده شدنش شباش میشم میگم چرا اینقدر کندم و....
> وسواسم دارم رو مطالعه تا یه مطلب رو از ۴_۵بار مرور نکنم اروم نمیشم


این برای خیلی ها پیش میاد
باید کم کم به خودتون این باور رو بدید که من یاد گرفتم
وقتی مطلبی رو ابتدا  با دقت روخوانی میکنید 
اول هر چیزی و هر چقدر از اون مطلب رو که فهمیدین توضیح بدین و و کمی روش مکث کنید و بهش فکر کنید که جا بیفته و درک کنید
دوباره برگردین روش دقیق تر و با ارامش بخونید باز هم یه توضیح کامل تر از قبلی به خودتون بدید و قسمت های اصلی و خیلی مهم رو علامت گذاری کنین که برای مرور اونها رو بخونید یه مفهوم کلی ازش براتون یاداوری بشه
ازش گذر کنید
اما بازه ی مرور مشخص کنید که دوباره برگردید

----------


## LEA

> به. خودم گفتم یا میمیری قبول میشی یا هیچی نمیشی



خدا انسان رو بسیار باعظمت و بزرگ خلق کرده
و همه ی عالم رو در ذهن و مغز اون قرار داده
خودشم صفر تا صد پشت بنده اش هست
چون عشق بهش داره 
انسان باید بفهمه خدا به اون شکوه وقتی دوسش داره یعنی چی
باید قدر خدا و توانایی هایی که بهش داده رو بدونه

هر کجا که هستین و درهر شرایطی که هستین
اگر فکر میکنید به اون چیزی که خواهانشین و باهاش حس ارامش و نشاط بهتون میده هنوز نرسیدین
از این راه با قاطعیت بزنید بیرون
 با تمام وجود برای چیزی که لایقشین بجنگین
ارزش انسان اونقدر بالاس که تصورشم نمیکنید و به جاهایی میتونه برسه که فکرشم نمیکنه
پس وقتی اینقدر شما ارزشمندی و توانمند و پر از قدرت و استعداد
لایق بهترین رتبه و بهترین دانشگاه رشته ی مورد علاقه اتی

بنظرم برگردین و با ارداه و بالاترین همت و پشتکار برای هدفی که میخواین محکم جلو برید
البته هدفی انتخاب کنید که برازندتونه
و قطعا خیلی بزرگه

----------

